# Motorhome Parking for the Olympics



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi All

I am looking to enter the lottery ticket process for Olympic tickets, but first I need to sort out a place to overnight near to public transport to travel to the Olympics. Any ideas please ? I am completely self sufficient & prefer to use CL's.

Thanks in anticipation 

Captain Bligh


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I believe the Caravan Club is to set up a number of temporary sites around London. No doubt the C&CC will be doing the same. I do not know where they might be but you could try contacting them for confirmation and further info.

peedee


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

There seem to be several local sites offering "Olympic Specials", this is just one I found:

http://www.camping2012games.co.uk/

But I am sure I read in one of the club magazines that they were setting up a Holiday site with access to the Games.

Just found this article about the C&CC Holiday site:

http://www.gravesendreporter.co.uk/news/gravesham_on_blocks_for_olympics_campsites_1_767686


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> Any ideas please ? I am completely self sufficient & prefer to use CL's.


It seems to me that if anyone wants a project then co-ordinating offers from people who have a MH/caravan space on their drive or in their garden and live near a suitable public transport stop and those who want a pitch for a night or two, would be a profitable thing to do.

The CC detailed their proposed sites in their last magazine and asked those interested to contact them.

G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> The CC detailed their proposed sites in their last magazine and asked those interested to contact them.
> 
> G


Thanks, haven't even found my copy yet amongst all the backlog of mail let alone got round to reading it, where are they?

peedee


----------



## Hymerus (Jul 16, 2006)

*Sites in London*

Hi,
Be sure that your Motorhome complies with the exhaust emissions rules !
Both of the London CC sites are within the LEZ zone (which extends east almost to Dartford. I have just had to cancel a proposed visit to London because it would cost me £200 per day to either London site (they are JUST in the zone)!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hymerus, I was referring to temporary sites for the Olympics not those at Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace. 

peedee


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Both CCC and CC ares etting up sites both in London and most other venues in close proximity to events.

A number of football, rugby and similar such venues are also doing the same.

There is at least one publication due out later this year given details and assessmenst of alot of the planned sites.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> Thanks, haven't even found my copy yet amongst all the backlog of mail let alone got round to reading it, where are they?
> 
> peedee


Sorry..it's the C&CC sites that are mentioned:

A combined site at Gravesend/ Old Gravesendian Rugby Club and another at Culverstone Recreation Ground. They will operate between 20th July and 16th August inclusive and have shower and toilet facilities. Both are close to Ebbsfleet International Station ( where there will be links to Stratford station in London. They will cost from £30 per night based on a minimum of 3 nights stay.

Register your interests by visiting: www.2012camping.co.uk
and you will get a 2 day priority period to book (notified by e-mail) before it is open to the general public in March.

This is on page 17 of the March 2011 C&CC magazine.

G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks. Wow £30 per night, that really sounds a rip off. At that price its worth putting my van into storage and opening up my drive  

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> Thanks. Wow £30 per night, that really sounds a rip off. At that price its worth putting my van into storage and opening up my drive
> 
> peedee


Quite ! There was a bit in the paper yesterday to the effect that a number of letting firms are already sniffing round householders in the southeast with a view to signing them up to let their houses for the duration. With a van we could go away somewhere peaceful and Olympics-free and more than pay for the holiday by letting the house.

G


----------

